# 1st snow scene/more to come.



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

:biggrin: Started this one yesterday morning and tweaked it a little this morning. Trying to get rid of my circular brush strokes that my daughter was kind enough to point out to me. :surprise: Oh well, I'm learning. This one just came out of my head.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful. I love the light blue tone.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Terry.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

The digital art is great!Dick?:biggrin:
no any money for paintings,
everything free!I'm retire,I love the digital art,
everything free on digital art,it's good for amateurs as me!:glasses:


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

avni said:


> The digital art is great!Dick?:biggrin:
> no any money for paintings,
> everything free!I'm retire,I love the digital art,
> everything free on digital art,it's good for amateurs as me!:glasses:


^
this guy gets it


----------

